# Ruined my first all grain (I think)



## Tahoose (15/1/14)

So did my first AG brew on Monday, a DSGA half batch.

Rehydrated 5g of saf s-04, forgot to put it in a water bath temperature control setup and due to the Melbourne heat it went from 1.054 to 1.016 in 24hrs

Didn't taste too great out of the hydro sample, oh well live and learn, suppose I'll have to brew a second batch very soon


----------



## HBHB (15/1/14)

Old secondhand fridge plus plug and play temperature controller should fix it for the future.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/1/14)

It's just the greasy pancake, don't throw it out.


----------



## fletcher (15/1/14)

yeah, it might be harsh, but i wouldn't throw it out just yet.

you have a few options - dry hop the living crap out of it, serve it super cold, and leave it (if bottled) for a much longer time in the hope some of the harsh flavours mellow out a bit via secondary fermentation (provided it doesn't get too high). might not be the best but yeah, worth it just for attempting to salvage it


----------



## Yob (15/1/14)

ouch... fermented at 35'c?

keep it and give it to megaswill mates :lol:


----------



## Tahoose (15/1/14)

I think I may either
a) leave it a week at a reasonable temperature then bottle, b - bottle straight away 

I won't chuck it (yet) ill give it a bit of time and see what happens

Either way the reason I'm starting off doing the half batches is so I can brew regularly to improve my skills/process and keep learning 

Side note, I have a fridge that I scored for free but I just don't have the space atm, so it's living at a mates place for now 

Edit a) looks like that, b ) looks like this b)


----------



## fletcher (15/1/14)

Tahoose said:


> I think I may either
> a) leave it a week at a reasonable temperature then bottle, b - bottle straight away
> 
> I won't chuck it (yet) ill give it a bit of time and see what happens
> ...



it's exactly what i did mate, 10L batches BIAB on my stove top before now doing 20L batches. taught me lots and helps you get your head around all the processes. once you're bashing out some quality beers, just upgrade it 

also, if you get a temp regulator, just no chill it and cube it...then take it to your mate's place and ferment there! haha


----------



## Tahoose (15/1/14)

With the mates place thing that's sort if the plan, it just I'm just a lot keener than he is... :/


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (15/1/14)

Ditch your mate go alone, learn the process.Find some place to put your fridge at your place. Ebay has some great (cheap) fridge controllers. Your beer will taste way better cold and carbed. I hated the taste of(hot & uncarbed) freshly fermented beer. Now i can see the that the end result is 100% better once its cold & carbed. I've never bottled only keged. Maybe look into that.Chances are you have made a beer thats better than store bought . Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Tahoose (15/1/14)

Yeah I'm going to be doing most of it, he's keen enough that he be happy to ferment/bottle at his place but he'd rather just go the fwk option for a bit. I might just end up making up the odd no chill cube add put it down at his place.

When I say I can't fit a full sized fermentation fridge at mine yet it's pretty much because we already have 2 fridge/freezers plus a bar fridge, there is 7 of us though


----------

